# Pufferfish Parasites



## WrasseMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi,
My valentini puffer seems to constantly have little white bumps along mainly/only his underside. No, they don't look like ich. I've tried treating him and the whole tank for good measure with PraziPro dewormer in the past and it always seems to crop up again. He is not under any undue stress as far as I can tell. Any suggestions? I've heard cleaner shrimps just irritate puffers too much .


----------

